

I just released Sails v0.11 - mikermcneil
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/sailsjs/tg0WeMOyvf8/e8KjGnF6ofoJ

======
mikermcneil
Just released v0.11, the latest stable version of Sails.js. Let me know if you
have any questions and I'll answer em if I can.

------
sgress454
Hallelujah!

------
live_alone
cool

